# War jemand am Sa. bei der Eröffnung vom Birkenauer-Bikepark (Bergstr.)?



## radon-biker-qlt (12. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

am letzten Sa. war die Neueröffnung des Bikeparks in Birkenau an der Bergstrasse
Wer war da? und was gibt es??????

Gibt es eine Webseite dazu?

Danke Euch


----------



## Micro767 (12. September 2011)

Bikepark ???

Da wurde doch nur eine einzige beschilderte Strecke eroffnet oder bin ich da falsch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didi63 (12. September 2011)

Hallo Albert;
in der Tat ist dort kein Bikepark. "Nur" eine schöne Rundstrecke.
Bin sie gestern gefahren.
Infos gibt's hier:
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (12. September 2011)

Hallo Didi,

in der Weinheimer-Nachrichten am letzten Fr. stand im Bericht, dass es ein Bikepark wäre

Wie ist den die Strecke?
Ich habe mir den GPS-File runtergeladen. Auf der Karte am PC sieht das alles nach Waldautobahn aus.


----------



## Micro767 (12. September 2011)

Technisch uninteressant, ich bin am überlegen mal entgegengesetzt zu fahren 
 Bin die Runde jetzt mit HT und Fully gefahren, das HT reicht völlig. Also ja viel waldautobahn, ein paar schöne Aussichten und ein paar kleinere Trails.  

Nen Fehler in der Beschilderung  hatten wir auch schon am letztem Freitag, also vor Eröffnung entdeckt.

Wir sind in Weinheim los erst zur Wachenburg und hatten dann ca. 37km und 1150hm glaub ich, mein Tacho wollte an den beiden Tagen nicht so wie ich.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (13. September 2011)

Hi Mirco,

dass hatte ich mich schon gedacht, dass es Autobahn ist.
Naja, dann muss ich wohl weiter nach neuen Trails suchen


----------



## didi63 (13. September 2011)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Wie ist den die Strecke?
> Ich habe mir den GPS-File runtergeladen. Auf der Karte am PC sieht das alles nach Waldautobahn aus.


Ja. Ist zum größten Teil eine Touren-Strecke und kein Trail. Es gibt eine kurze knackige Steigung zum "Götzenstein" an der ich (zugegebenermaßen) gescheitert bin. 
Ansonsten aber eine schöne Rundstrecke, die ich in Teilen (entgegengesetzte Richtung) schon kannte.


----------



## Micro767 (13. September 2011)

Jetzt soll als nächstes wohl am 25.09 in Heppenheim die erste Rundstrecke eröffnet werden.

Die grosse Runde um Fürth soll nen recht hohen Trail Anteil haben ???


----------



## codit (13. September 2011)

Die Fürther Runde hat einen passablen Anteil an Pfaden, von hoch wuerde ich eher
nicht sprechen. Speziell die Abfahrt vom Erzberg macht viel Spass.


----------



## Micro767 (13. September 2011)

Wir sind gerade dabei nen Termin für die Tour zu finden und die Gruppe hat dann auch klaren Tourenkarakter, da dürfte das passen


----------



## Micro767 (15. September 2011)

weiss jemand ob die Beschilderung in Heppenheim schon geamcht ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (15. September 2011)

Micro767 schrieb:


> weiss jemand ob die Beschilderung in Heppenheim schon geamcht ist ?


 
Gestern war Richtung Krehberg und Jägerrast nichts zu sehen. Aber
vielleicht gehts ja in Richtung Juhöhe?????


----------



## Micro767 (16. September 2011)

auf der Juhöhe war gestern auch noch nix ???

Dafür war ich überrascht das das Lokal Steigkopf auf hatte, da ist woh ein neuer Pächter drauf. Neue Tische und Bänke nur schade das Nachmittags alles im Schatten liegt.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (16. September 2011)

Hi Mirco,

da einige meiner Hausrunden in der HP. gegend liegen und ich gestern auf einer meiner Hausrunden unterwegs ware, habe ich keine neue Beschilderung gesehen.
Ich weis allerdings auch nicht, wo dir neu beschilderte Strecke liegen soll.

Halte die Augen offen


----------

